# customized stingrays,post your pics



## birdzgarage (Aug 6, 2020)

Most of them are nice original or restored bikes.while those are neat,lots of them were customized and modified in the sixties.lets see yours.
Mines a 65 frame and fork with a bunch of kool period parts and accessories thrown together for a rideable parts collection.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 6, 2020)

That Sissy Bar is Kool!  Peace!


----------



## REC (Aug 22, 2020)

One from here. Not crazy so much as it is fun to ride. This is a '65 frame - BA61743:
Before:



And after:



I like black bikes! This is one of the 20" binge projects.
REC


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Great Stingrays. I had a Mattel Vroom motor when I was a kid but I think it was mounted on a Sears cruiser


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 22, 2020)

Here is one I bought in this condition back in 1997.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 23, 2020)

Ah yes.  The extra fork legs, Some guys reversed the add-on fork legs, to prevent the the rake from becoming too extreme.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 21, 2020)

The leftover parts after I built one Stingray from two wrecked ones.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 21, 2020)

Custom 1970 Manta Ray . My Dunkin Donut retriever .


----------

